# Welse fressen Gewässer leer?



## rheinfischer70 (17. September 2017)

Zur Zeit wird ja hier im Board über die Aussage des Fischereiberaters gesprochen, dass die Welse die Gewässer leer fressen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331236

Da mich mehr die Gewässerökologie interessiert, frage ich noch einmal bezüglich der oft gestellten Behauptung -"Der Wels frisst den See leer" oder "bald gibt es nur noch Karpfen und Welse im See" nach.
Was ist da dran?
Mir als immer noch aktiver Angler und auch Welsangler frage mich, wovon sich der Wels ernähren soll, wenn der See leer ist bzw. nur noch große Karpfen enthält.

Diese Situation ist traumhaft für mich als Wallerangler. Halbverhungerte Riesenwelse im Kleingewässer. Das klingt nach Fanggarantie.
Wer so ein Gewässer im Ruhrpott kennt, bitte melden.

Oder ist das gar nicht so dolle mit den Welsen und andere Faktoren sorgen für den Verlust der Fische? Kormoran, zu wenig Nahrung, .....


----------



## Sneep (17. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]klar darf er das. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Es ist bei uns nicht verboten Unfug zu zählen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das ist schon deswegen Unfug, da es zu allgemein ist. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nicht alle Gewässer werden von allen  Welse leergefressen . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das ist eine Formulierung um gehört zu werden. Und es hat ja auch geklappt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das kann und muss man nicht ernst nehmen. Solche Aussagen  wie „ Spenden sammelnde Schützerindustrie“ oder „Fressmaschine Wels“ sind Holzhammer Begriffe. Da will niemand ernsthaft diskutieren. Diese Kampfbegriffe sind dazu da die eigenen Ansichten in anderer Leute Gehirn zu hämmern. Man muss sie nur oft genug wiederholen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wir können aber trotzdem versuchen diese Aussage fachlich zu bewerten. Es macht einen Unterschied, wo der Wels frisst. In kleineren Gewässern und  in der Barbenregion hat er nichts verloren und ist mit allen hegnerischen Mitteln zu entfernen. Auch außerhalb seines historischen Verbreitungsgebetes ist der Besatz kritisch zu sehen. Hier hat die Fischfauna sich noch nicht an diesen Fressfeind angepasst. Zurückgehende Bestände sind einem einzelnen Räuber schwer zu beweisen.  Die Aufgabe des Wallers ist es, in  der Brassenregion unter den Massen an Weißfischen aufzuräumen. Das ist seine Nische
Gelangt ein solcher Räuber in die Barbenregion, ist die Produktionskraft  dieses Gewässers schnell überfordert.  Wie groß die Beeinträchtigungen eines Gewässers ausfallen ist nur sehr schwer ab zu schätzen. Einzelne Waller, aber auch Teilpopulationen oder gar Populationen entwickeln sich zu Nahrungsspezialisten.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Schön, wenn es der Kamberkrebs, schlecht wenn es die Schleie ist. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]sNeeP[/FONT]


----------



## cafabu (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Aus der Praxis: Teich 2 ha, Welsbesatz vor 20 Jahren, guter Bestand mit Karpfen, Hecht und allerhand Weißfischen, so gut wie keine Besatzmaßnahmen, trotz Welsen. 
Klare Antwort auf Eingangsfrage: Bei uns NEIN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Fazit des französischen Wissenschaftlers aus dem verlinkten Video im Thread:
Welse beeinträchtigen nicht die Biologie der untersuchten Gewässer.


----------



## Sneep (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Hallo,

Dass bei Veränderungen an der Spitze der Nahrungspyramide keine Veränderungen auftreten sollen hören wir auch beim Kormoran.  Es erscheint ein neuer Räuber, ein ganz weit oben angesiedeltes Raubtier. Da die verfügbare Nahrung gleich bleibt, müssen Hecht oder Zander gleichzeitig zurück gehen.

Der Waller kann zwar andere Nahrung nutzen,  es bleibt aber immer eine neue Verteilung zu Ungunsten der vorhandenen Räuber. Das  mag groß oder kaum spürbar sein, es ist aber da.
Dass sich durch Einführung eines neuen Spitzenräubers gar  nichts ändert, kann man Leuten erzählen, die auch glauben, ein Panzer-Korps könne schön singen. 


sneeP


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*



Sneep schrieb:


> die auch glauben, ein Panzer-Korps könne schön singen.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## NaabMäx (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Wenn genug Futterfisch da ist, entwickeln sich die Waller prächtig, sobald die dezimiert sind, wachsen die hald langsamer.
Und denke da wie Sneep, ein neuer Nahrungskonkurent ist im Spiel.
Das Wallerbesatz keinen Einfluss auf anderen Populationen hat, kann mir auch keiner erzählen. Des einen Leid des andren freud.

Generell ist das nicht nur auf den Waller beschränkt.
Denke auch, das der einseitige Besatz von Edelfische die Biodiversität arg beeinflusst.
Begünstigt durch das Catch and Kill gebot. Das ja geradezu die Monotonie von Besatz von wenigen Edelfischenarten fördert.

Was will man haben / erreichen / ist verträglich? 

Stellt sich der Natursschutz mit dem Catsh and Kill nicht selbst eine Bein, was die Diversität angeht?

Das Thema Cormoran, Fischotter und Co. und vermutlich auch jede andere Art:
Ist es nicht schön für jedes Lebewesen das es gibt.
Zäumt man das Pferd von hinten auf?
Muss nicht zuerst das Habitat die Bedingungen und Nahrung hergeben? 
Ist es nur begrenzt der Fall, gehören Sie dann nicht auf ein erträgliches Maß begrenzt / reduziert? 
Macht es Sinn einen Prädator hochzupuschen, wenn dessen Nahrungstiere auf der Roten Liste stehen und das Habitat in einem Zustand ist, was nicht mehr hergiebt?  

Stehen beide auf der Roten Liste sind zügig umfassene Maßnahmen zu ergreiffen.

Und wieviel Natursschutz verträgt der Mensch oder muss er sogar mit der Natur, wenn er langfristig denkt.

mfg
NM


----------



## NaabMäx (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Wenn genug Futterfisch da ist, entwickeln sich die Waller prächtig, sobald die dezimiert sind, wachsen die hald langsamer.
Und denke da wie Sneep, ein neuer Nahrungskonkurent ist im Spiel.
Das Wallerbesatz keinen Einfluss auf anderen Populationen hat, kann mir auch keiner erzählen. Des einen Leid des andren freud.

Generell ist das nicht nur auf den Waller beschränkt.
Denke auch, das der einseitige Besatz von Edelfische die Biodiversität arg beeinflusst.
Begünstigt durch das Catch and Kill gebot. Das ja geradezu die Monotonie von Besatz von wenigen Edelfischenarten fördert.

Was will man haben / erreichen / ist verträglich? 

Stellt sich der Natursschutz mit dem Catsh and Kill nicht selbst eine Bein, was die Diversität angeht?

Das Thema Cormoran, Fischotter und Co. und vermutlich auch jede andere Art:
Ist es nicht schön für jedes Lebewesen das es gibt.
Zäumt man das Pferd von hinten auf?
Muss nicht zuerst das Habitat die Bedingungen und Nahrung hergeben? 
Ist es nur begrenzt der Fall, gehören Sie dann nicht auf ein erträgliches Maß begrenzt / reduziert? 
Macht es Sinn einen Prädator hochzupuschen, wenn dessen Nahrungstiere auf der Roten Liste stehen und das Habitat in einem Zustand ist, was nicht mehr hergiebt?  

Stehen beide auf der Roten Liste sind zügig umfassene Maßnahmen zu ergreiffen.


mfg
NM


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Das Welse als große Räuber einen Einfluss haben, ist logisch. Aber die Aussage, dass durch Welse Fischbestände stark dezimieren bzw. sogar zum Verschwinden bringen ist für mich unlogisch.

Selbst wenn die im 1000qm Teich durch 2 Riesenwaller der Fall sein würde, müsste die Tiere dann in kurzer Zeit verhungern oder die armen Tiere wären leichte Beute für jeden Angler.
Der Fisch hat dann ja gar keine andere Wahl, als gierig jeden Köder zu verschlingen.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das Welse als große Räuber einen Einfluss haben, ist logisch. Aber die Aussage, dass durch Welse Fischbestände stark dezimieren bzw. sogar zum Verschwinden bringen ist für mich unlogisch.
> 
> Selbst wenn die im 1000qm Teich durch 2 Riesenwaller der Fall sein würde, müsste die Tiere dann in kurzer Zeit verhungern oder die armen Tiere wären leichte Beute für jeden Angler.
> Der Fisch hat dann ja gar keine andere Wahl, als gierig jeden Köder zu verschlingen.


 
 Das alle Raubfische miteinander konkurrieren stimmt, aber jede dieser Arten hat auch seine besonderen Fähigkeiten.
 Es gibt ja die Regionen wo alle diese Raubfische immer schon und gesichert nebeneinander auskamen.
 (ohne das dort Karpfen oder Schlei, Karausche oder Weißfische gefehlt hätten.
 Nachdenklich sollte aber stimmen das der Aal, dort im Donau/Schwarzmeerbereich fehlte oder mindestens sehr selten war.
 .
 Was den Wels betrifft, Er nutzt auch anderes Futter.
 Aas, Wasservögel, Bisam, Muscheln, Er nutzt eigentlich alles was möglich ist. 
 Vermutlich ist das der Grund warum er selbst in kleinen Gewässern zahlreich und groß werden kann.
 Weiter speichert er gern Fett, kann also lange hungernd durchhalten und Energiesparend einfach ruhen, wenn kein Futter da ist.
 Mir fällt im Übriegen eine Art ein der er vielleicht wirklich gefährlich werden könnte.
 Ich hatte mich in den 90er nicht nur auf Welse in Spanien gefreut, sondern auch auf die bei uns seltenen Sumpfschildkröten, die es damals da noch zahlreich geben sollte.
 Na wenigstens erlebte ich so noch die unglaublichen damaligen Fischmengen an Karpfen, Weißfisch, Barben, Döbeln und Schwarzbarschen.

 Schon 2 Jahre später waren sie ersetzt durch reichlich Zander und Lauben.
 Solche Dinge gehen schneller als man denkt.


----------



## NaabMäx (21. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Was sicher ist, sobald der Mensch ein greift, tut sich was.
Was früher vieleicht Jahrzehnte dauerte bis sich eine neue Art etabliert hat, geht das mit Unterstützung natürlich viel schneller.
Das Problem das ich sehe ist, das man viele Auswirkungen nicht erahnen mag. 
Die Frage, ob der Waller alles leer frisst?
Vielleicht kommt es auf das Gewässer an. 

Man fürhe sich das Bild vor Augen: Ein Hai im Aquarium mit anderen Fischen.
Würde der Hai nicht gefüttert, wie lange würde es dauern bis er sich am Rest gütlich getan hat. 
Sind Riffe drinnen, werden vieleicht die kleineren Arten überleben. Für die Freiwasserfische siehts wohl schnell schlecht aus.

Eine Pauschalausage gibts da wohl nicht.

Kommt also aufs Habitat an, auf die Reproduktionsrate der Futterfische und der der Jäger, auf die eingesetzte Prädatormenge und was in sein Maul past, die Versteck und Ausweichmöglichkeiten und .....

Somit wirds Gewässer geben, wo ein nebenenander kein / kaum ein Problem ist und welche in denen es kritisch ausgehen kann.
Wie seht Ihr das?

L.G.
NM


----------



## BERND2000 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Was sicher ist, sobald der Mensch ein greift, tut sich was.
> Was früher vieleicht Jahrzehnte dauerte bis sich eine neue Art etabliert hat, geht das mit Unterstützung natürlich viel schneller.
> Das Problem das ich sehe ist, das man viele Auswirkungen nicht erahnen mag.
> Die Frage, ob der Waller alles leer frisst?
> ...



Ich sehe das so das weder der Hai noch die anderen Fische in das Aquarium von allein gekommen wären....
Mag sein der Hai verhungert bald und einige der  Kleinen überleben und vermehren sich.

Ich komme aus einem Flussgebiet wo es Welse erst seit etwa 50 Jahren gibt.
Für den Großteil Deutschlands ist es anders.
Donau, Oder, Elbe oder Ostseezuflüsse hatten Welse seit Jahrhunderten.
Beim Rheingebiet soll er regional vorhanden gewesen sein.
(Das kann ich mir aber auch nicht erklären, wie das gehen soll)
Also bitte, ist halb Deutschland von Welsen leergefressen worden


----------



## Sneep (22. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Hallo Bernd,

Da Welse Jahrhunderte in bestimmten Flusssystemen vorkamen und nicht alles vernichtet haben hat ja seinen Grund darin, dass es ein eingefahrenes Beute-Beutegreifer Verhältnis gab.
Die Beute hat nach einer gewissen Lernphase ihr Verhalten  angepasst, das sicherte das Überleben der Art.
Schlimm wird es aber immer da, wo der Waller auf Beute trifft, die gegen ihn keine Abwehr entwickeln konnten.
Ich habe schon mehrfach das Beispiel mit den  Lachssmolts gebracht. Diese wandern in großen Schwärmen nachts in der Flussmitte  sehr schnell an der Oberfläche ab.
Dieses Verhalten wurde als Gegenmaßnahmen gegen den Hecht entwickelt. Gegen  Waller und Rapfen sind diese Strategien aber wirkungslos.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> Da Welse Jahrhunderte in bestimmten Flusssystemen vorkamen und nicht alles vernichtet haben hat ja seinen Grund darin, dass es ein eingefahrenes Beute-Beutegreifer Verhältnis gab.
> Die Beute hat nach einer gewissen Lernphase ihr Verhalten angepasst, das sicherte das Überleben der Art.
> ...


 Sehe ich ähnlich, aber das hast Du Dier sicher gedacht.
 In den Flussunterläufen also der Kaulbarsch/Flunder-Region, müssen sie sich dann noch an das Salz anpassen und  Schwappen mit dem Wasser hin und her.
 Doof das man diesen Bereich nun wohl fast Zanderregion nennen könnte.
 Von Barsch, Hecht oder der Quappe hatten sie einst wohl weniger zu befürchten.
 Ich denke das alle 3 nun vermehrt auftretenden Arten da nun zu weiteren und nicht zu unterschätzenden Verlusten führen.


----------



## NaabMäx (23. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Welse Fressen Gewässer leer?

Welches?!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Das Frage ich ja auch. Man liest oft, dass es durch die Welse nur noch Welse und Riesenkarpfen im See gibt.
Wenn es so wäre, müsste der Wels ja eine superleichte Beute für den Angler sein oder verhungern.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das Frage ich ja auch. Man liest oft, dass es durch die Welse nur noch Welse und Riesenkarpfen im See gibt.
> Wenn es so wäre, müsste der Wels ja eine superleichte Beute für den Angler sein oder verhungern.



Das Waller einen Einfluss auf das Ökosystem haben ist doch wohl klar und je kleiner das Gewässer, desto größer und auch negativer ist dieser Einfluss!(große Flüsse mal ausgenommen)
Persönlich kenne ich nur ein Gewässer, bei dem man von "leer gefressen" reden kann.
Dies ist ein kleiner, ca 1,5 ha großer Teich, der Kreuzbergsee in Tiefenbach-Östringen.
Ich kenne das Gewässer seit ungefähr 30 Jahren und früher gab es dort reichlich Weißfisch, Giebel, Karpfen, Schleie, sogar große Barsche und was sonst noch in sone Pfütze rein gehört.
Geangelt habe ich dort aber erst zwei mal.
Der "See" hat den Charakter eines Ausflugsziels, wo Leute auf dem parkähnlichen Gelände spazieren gehen und eben auch Fische/Enten füttern.
Auf die Idee dort auch mal zu Angeln hat mich einer der dortigen Vereinsangler gebracht, als er mir berichtete das es da sehr Wallerträchtig ist.
Ich mich also mit dem Kerl verabredet, weil ich eigentlich recht ungläubig, zunächst mal an Anglerlatein dachte.
An dem Juliabend versuchten wir erst mal sehr mühselig ein paar Köfis zu erwischen, was dann auch gelang.
Der Kerl erzählte mir dann dauernd, ich solle nur abwarten, nach seiner Erfahrung würde es so um 11.30-12.00 Uhr los gehen.
Genau so war es dann auch, so was habe ich weder vorher noch nachher erlebt.
Schlag 11.30Uhr fing das Wasser an lebendig zu werden und in allen Ecken ein Rauben und Plantschen.
Nach ungefähr einer viertel Stunde war das Schauspiel dann auch vorbei.
Verrückt, als ob die sich verabredet haben!
Da sprangen Weißfische auf die Wiese um sich in "Sicherheit" zu bringen.
Selbst habe ich nur mit offenem Maul zugeschaut, die drei Köfis hat der Kollege verangelt ohne Ergebnis.
Später habe ich ein Foto zu sehen bekommen von einem ca.1,80m Waller mit eindeutig Untergewicht um nicht zu sagen halb verhungert.
Fakt ist, die Kollegen fangen da außer den üblichen verklappten Refos, wobei sie sich ranhalten müssen, nichts mehr!
Das Besetzen dieses Gewässers mit Wels, war sicherlich keine gute Idee.
Das Schlimmste ist, dass der Bach von dem der See gespeist wird, eines der letzten Vorkommen des Steinkrebses in BW ist/war.
Es ist übrigens verboten, in Gewässer wo der Steinkrebs vorkommt, Aal oder Wels zu besetzten. 
Aber was juckt das schon son paar Idioten, die unbedingt jede Pfütze mit ihrem Lieblingsfisch besetzt haben wollen?

Jürgen

P.S.: Liebe Wallerfreunde, da müsst ihr jetzt nicht hin pilgern, es gibt keine Karten für das Gewässer!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Wenn es keine Karten für das Gewässer gibt und die Angler des Sees offensichtlich nicht an eine Entnahme denken, kann ich mir das Szenario gut vorstellen. 
Im normalen Gewässern mit den üblichen Anglern wäre das kaum vorstellbar. Es würden zu leicht zu viele Welse entnommen werden.

Aber, da die Welse noch rauben und dies auch nur kurz, muss es noch genügend "Futter" für die Welse geben.
Denken die Seepächter/-besitzer auch, dass es eine schlechte Idee war, aus dem See einen Wallerpuff zu machen?
Anders kann man das Gewässer ja nicht mehr nennen.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

@rheinfischer, ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung was die Vereinsangler denken?
Der Verein ist sehr überschaubar, nur ca. 15 Ortsansässige, die man auch nur am Wasser sieht, wenn es Forellen gibt.
Die haben noch ein paar andere Kleingewässer in der Umgebung.
Ich war jetzt auch schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr dort.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Hallo,

"leerfressen" ist sicher ein überzogener Begriff und äußerst unwahscheinlich.

Wenn aber plötzlich ein Topprädator wie der Wels in ein Ökosystem eindringt, in dem er vorher nicht beheimatet war, ist  es aber ebenso unwahrscheinlich, dass sich das Ökosystem dadurch nicht verändert.

Dabei können die Auswirkungen je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich stark ausfallen.

Soweit es sich nicht um ablassbare Gewässer handelt, werden die Auswirkungen auch ziemlich  irreversibel sein.

Ich kenne genügend Gewässer, die vor 20/30 Jahren wallerfrei waren und mittlerweile als "wallerverseucht" bezeichnet werden. In manchen haben sich die Fischbestände sehr deutlich verändert , in anderen etwas weniger.  Ob da der Waller allein dran schuld war? Wie soll man das beweisen?  Dass er gänzlich unbeteiligt war, glaube ich aber nicht.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass sich die Welse nicht noch weiter ausbreiten.


----------



## DrDosenbier (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Denke, dass sich in den meisten Gewässern irgendwann ein Gleichgewicht einstellt. Dreikantmuscheln machen die erwachsen Weißfische fett, die mehr Laichen. Nährstoffeintrag durch (zu)viel Regen sorgt für eine Eutrophierung, weshalb genug Plankton und Deckung für Jungfisch da ist. Die Räuber, auch Wels, können sich den Wanst voll schlagen. Und wenn die kleinen Plötzen und Ukels zu schnell sind, dann gibt es halt Grundel! Ich denke, dass persönliche Angelergebnisse zwar den Zustand des Gewässers repräsentieren, aber nicht den Fischbestand.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welse fressen Gewässer leer?*

Gleichgewicht ja, aber halt anders als vorher.
Ob dann besser oder schlechter ist halt ne individuelle Sache.
Das sehen Raubfischangler oft anders als z.B. Aal- oder Schleienfans.


----------

